

Identifying Effective Startup Advisors - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/oldgrayadvice/#more-252
Great article describing how to find entrepreneurial Advisors who can add real value to your ventures.
======
comatose_kid
Interesting; I submitted the same link you did about 5 minutes before you did.
But you wisely chose to summarize the blogpost instead of using the author's
title (like I did).

------
mollylynn
Cool - thanks for posting this.Sorry that I didn't see your posting.

I think it contains interesting thoughts regarding what characteristics make a
startup Advisor effective.

------
WebGiant
Good how to on finding advisors who are not "advisors".

